# slab city of the east if it was even were a thing.



## tobepxt (Mar 16, 2019)

in your opinion, where in all the eastern united states would something like what we see in the slabs be even remotely possible , and why? im curious what others think. what states, massive areas are out there where? i kinda assume not, but if i didnt know about slab city i wouldnt think a place like that was real either. another question is if there was an eastern outpost and it could be anywhere... where would you place it?


----------



## noothgrush (Mar 16, 2019)

Maine but only for half the year.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Mar 16, 2019)

There's Adirondack State Park, which is like 1/5 of the very large state (for the east coast) of NY. The thing is, the east is a lot smaller- those helicopter overflights can be a motherfucker to clandestine city-building

There are also a couple abandoned ghost towns in NY state, along abandoned railroad lines, and lots of abandoned factories in NY state and all over the rust belt (that's why they call it that) just waiting for you kids to start your pirate utopias in. Here is a link to a book to get you started finding some in NY:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0813565847/

But yeah, besides The Man being a lot closer in the east, there is _winter_.


----------



## AAAutin (Mar 16, 2019)

I mean, there are parts of Baltimore that look more makeshift and feel less organized...


----------



## BardoBard (Mar 16, 2019)

Can always hit the seas and build a hobo fleet


----------



## CelticWanderer (Mar 16, 2019)

BardoBard said:


> Can always hit the seas and build a hobo fleet


that would be somethin, huge floatilla somewhere in calmer waters. I think i remember on Human Planet there was a group of people that lived entirley on the water on boats and stilt houses.


----------



## ClashCityRkr (Mar 16, 2019)

Well, it would certainly be in a wooded area, as there are no deserts this side of the nation. The above comments are correct. New York has large swathes of predominantly undisturbed and undeveloped land, mostly on state or national park grounds. Maine is much the same, but the climate in itself can be unforgiving for the larger portion of the year, as rings true for the White Mountain region of New Hampshire. I'd argue that you could find quite a few places in Virginia, another large state, and if you consider West Virginia east enough, from what I hear, you can get away with almost anything in Appalachia.

As for the "large abandoned military base" feature of the Slabs, although i'm sure it exists, i'm not sure exactly where or if it were in an isolated enough location to squat peacefully.


----------



## BardoBard (Mar 16, 2019)

CelticWanderer said:


> that would be somethin, huge floatilla somewhere in calmer waters. I think i remember on Human Planet there was a group of people that lived entirley on the water on boats and stilt houses.



Id realistically be down to do a long distance kayak trip, the investment of large boats is too much though

Also a loner and dont hang around groups for long


----------



## Koala (Mar 16, 2019)

Building something similar on the northeast coast for the summer and migrating to the slabs for the winter would be ideal. 

The east would also be sick cause you could actually grow food and be more sustainable!


----------



## salxtina (Mar 16, 2019)

west virginia / eastern kentucky, all those caves


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Mar 17, 2019)

Its amazing to me that the slabs are still there. Personally I feel like it's only a matter of time b4 there is a cabosh put to it but I dont know shit about it. As far as anything like it happening anyplace else idk either but would think that the man won't like it and from what I'm hear is a little more tough on the east.


----------



## peacefulmonokai (Mar 19, 2019)

Far west of D.C. into the sticks somewhere and perhaps a ghost town or base to take over.


----------

